# EU Domain: Markenname mit 24



## chpa (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir eine EU-Domain gesichert. 

Automarke24.eu (Automarke steht für eine Automarke die ich hier nicht nennen möchte  )

Kann ich nun Probleme mit dem Autohersteller bekommen?

Viele Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Überlegt man sich so etwas nicht vorher?!
Und ja, Du könntest mit dem Hersteller Ärger bekommen, da es sich ja um einen geschützten Markennamen handelt.
Ob der Hersteller rechtliche Schritte gegen Dich unternimmt, liegt aber in dessem Ermessen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Maik (13. Mai 2006)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob BMW über deine Domain *bmw24.eu* erfreut wäre?


----------



## chpa (13. Mai 2006)

Aber warum kann ich die Domain dann erst registrieren?

Was denkt ihr, was ich jetzt machen sollte?


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Mai 2006)

Ich weiss ja nicht was Du mit der Seite bzw. der Domain vor hast.
Wenn es sich z.b. um einen Oltimer-Club oder ein Fan-Club handelt, könntest Du den Hersteller evtl. darum bitten den Markennamen in der Domain zu verwenden..... Du musst ihm ja nicht gleich erzählen dass Du die Domain schon hast.

[edit]
Du konntest die Domain registrieren weil sie noch frei war..... das räumt dir allerdings keine Rechte an dem Markennamen ein.
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es da auch mal etwas mit einer gewissen "Mercedes" gab.
Und dann gab es doch auch mal die Sache mit der Farbe "Magenta".
[/edit]

Wie immer: dieses ist keine Rechtsberatung sondern spiegelt nur meine Meinung wieder.


----------

